# A silly little drawer



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

After I added a router to the end of my table saw, I found myself frequently looking around for items I needed. Wrenches, collets, allen wrench, pencil, etc. One day I stuck the wrenches in the end of the 2 by 3 tube of the fence while I was adjusting the router and .... Anyway, I made this silly little drawer to hold all that stuff.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

that right there is pretty slick !!!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

That were I store my UHMW and piano hinge for jigs. Safest place...


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice use of wasted space!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Love it !!! Makes me wish my fence guide had a space like that.


----------



## RonBenson (Apr 20, 2019)

I keep a dust collector remote in there.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

That is genius. I'm going to start work on mine this afternoon.


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

Parrdan said:


> That is genius. I'm going to start work on mine this afternoon.


Cool, Glad you like it: Mine is about 30 inches long and I had to route a slot in one of the sides to slide over some imbedded screws


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I really just posted it because I thought everyone would get a good laugh.  Since some think it is a useful idea, I'll add that I made one for the other end that holds measurement blocks and a small card scraper among other things.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very clever use of space - i love little tricks like that...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing silly about being organized, very clever!


----------

